# Adjustable V cube 5 Core!



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

Yup. I done did it. I'm on a horrible internet connection at the moment so I can't put up my pics/video of it, but take my word for now, it's sexy. I'm thinking of making a tutorial and or making a little "business" out of restoring old 5x5 cores. The whole mod took me about 3 hours to complete....lots of trial and error, tweaking, undoing, redoing....it was hell really. On top of this I have a new white v5 on the way...and I don't really need it anymore....:fp. Maybe I'll mod the core and sell it as a brand new white v5 with an adjustable core? I'm sure people would be interested. Anyway watch out for a couple videos and I'll update as soon as I get them up =]. 

-Josh

http://i25.tinypic.com/29p3gwk.jpg

http://i25.tinypic.com/2zthg6o.jpg






All the pictures are now up =]. Link Below to see the progress of the mod. 

http://img139.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0425g.jpg

There you can see the old core, the custom screws + springs I used, the core being assembled in stages, internals being cleaned up and put in, and then the core in the half assembled cube after I added washers to it to give the spring a max point because the screw heads recessed into the core.

And now finally.....






By request the dimensions of the screws I bought are 1 1/8 inch long, and ~1mm thicker than v cube rivets.

*UPDATE: Full tutorial can now be found here:*

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=220134#post220134


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

one word
awesome


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 5, 2009)

yaes!!! hehe


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

It is so much simpler than you most likely think! You're probably going to smack me when you see my materials.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> It is so much simpler than you most likely think! You're probably going to smack me when you see my materials.



I'll drive all the way to your house to do so...after you show us how you did it


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 5, 2009)

Do want~! Very yes~! 

I can't wait to see what you did!


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

I decided I'm going to *try* to upload a short little preview video I took right when I finished the mod. I'll let it upload over night it's about 30 seconds long. Shouldn't take too much more than 10 hours =P (not kidding).


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 5, 2009)

You've beaten me. Well done! I'd love to see pics.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank god I have an extra v-5 core lying around. Cant wait for the video!


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 5, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Thank god I have an extra v-5 core lying around.



And why hasn't it been sold to me!?


----------



## dougbenham (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you mean an "adjustable V-Cube 5 core"? I am unfamiliar with the internal workings of the V-Cube 5.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 5, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god I have an extra v-5 core lying around.
> ...



Cause I was waiting for something like this to use it for.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 5, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> What do you mean an "adjustable V-Cube 5 core"? I am unfamiliar with the internal workings of the V-Cube 5.



It's like a big 3x3.


----------



## Faz (Aug 5, 2009)

Very sexy indeed.

He swapped out the v5 core for a cube4you orange core, and put new screws (and springs?) in it.

I have a question though. Do all the pieces fit ok on the new core?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 5, 2009)

A V5 core is the same size as a 3x3 core, so yes.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 5, 2009)

Perhaps he should test the pieces in the core before making a video about it?

What if the core is to small and the middle edges don't fit properly?


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 5, 2009)

Dude, if this works, it's going to be so freaking awesome!


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 5, 2009)

QUICK!! I NEED THE VIDEO!!!! BAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

Mdude I already assembled the cube and tested it it's amazing. I just posted that video as it was really short. Really, it works perfectly. I'm super happy.

Edit: How about I post up the progress pictures today? Or should I try and make a really short video and upload it? That last one literally took 4 hours to upload.

Edit 2: YES. IT WORKS. =]


----------



## panyan (Aug 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Very sexy indeed.
> 
> He swapped out the v5 core for a cube4you orange core, and put new screws (and springs?) in it.
> 
> I have a question though. Do all the pieces fit ok on the new core?


AWESOME!


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 5, 2009)

Video, pictures now!!!!!!!!!! Gimme Gimme Gimme! :


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

Faz: Looks like you figured me out. Although there is a little bit more to it than that. Did anyone see the little white extensions coming off the inner core? Just like the original?

Also, could we please have some patience I want to get this up as much as you guys do but I'm on a nearly unusable internet connection right now otherwise I'd have these videos up like super quick.

I'll post pictures for the moment. What upload service shall I use? Tinypic alright? erm. no thanks. suggestions please.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 5, 2009)

Are those core extensions a seperate part? Unless you cut really carefully, taking the core off would break it, no?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

The core extensions are the originals cut off the inner core. I merely bored them out and trimmed them so that they would fit inside the v cube center piece between the new core to give the center pieces some stability as the original had. It most likely was a waste of time being the hardest part of the mod, and most likely not *absolutely* needed, but what the hell.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 5, 2009)

actually if you want a adjustable 5x5 just go for the yunjune ripoff

btw this mod already existed, but good job anyway


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 5, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> actually if you want a adjustable 5x5 just go for the yunjune ripoff
> 
> btw this mod already existed, but good job anyway



Existed..as in there's a tutorial on it? Or people have been doing it all the while without making it public?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > actually if you want a adjustable 5x5 just go for the yunjune ripoff
> ...



V cubes already has adjustable cores as prototypes and dan cohen has some. He knows verdes' brother. However I don't think this mod exists. If it does, I'd love him to post a link to it. His credibility with me is garbage.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 5, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> V cubes already has adjustable cores as prototypes and dan cohen has some. He knows verdes' *brother*.



I have contacts with Konstantinos Verdes, the son of the inventor, Panagiotis. Konstantinos sent some adjustable cores to some people to test. The main problem is still the springs, but at least it can be slightly adjusted once broken in.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > V cubes already has adjustable cores as prototypes and dan cohen has some. He knows verdes' *brother*.
> ...



Ahhhh son. I'm sorry my mistake. 

Update: Added a picture to the first post.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 5, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > actually if you want a adjustable 5x5 just go for the yunjune ripoff
> ...



yes there's a tut

but not in english though


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 5, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> yes there's a tut
> 
> but not in english though



Can you provide a link? I can understand mandarin and cantonese  Even if it's in another language it shouldn't be that hard to understand what's going on I guess


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 5, 2009)

http://chiohunpp.myweb.hinet.net/VCUBE5.htm







from http://6yo.org/f/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=24957&hilit=v5+改+軸


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

nice use for pens


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 5, 2009)

and this one also:

http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=juice0803&book=8


from: http://6yo.org/f/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=24907&hilit=v5+改+軸



BTW these threads does not actually exist in the forum. they are re-posted from PTT


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh cool! I thought you meant an English one. I guess I'm just an ignorant American huh?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 5, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > V cubes already has adjustable cores as prototypes and dan cohen has some. He knows verdes' *brother*.
> ...



Didn't you say that the springs are like rocks? I asked you about the 3x3 springs and u said that they were too small... how about springs from a hardware store?


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet idea! When I get my 5x5, I might just do this


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 5, 2009)

The springs on mine are about the tension of a old type a. They're slightly longer though (I trimmed them). It cuts corners better than a normal core but it also is slightly more prone to popping. I've only popped it when I wanted to/tried to so far so I think it is not an issue. 

The problem I had recently was that the screw heads I'm using were small enough to recess into the core. The problem this gave was that the core didn't have a real maximum as to the stretch. If I pulled real hard the thing would pop pieces out like my 7x7 =P. I tried a washer from my 3x3 and it raised the screw head out of the cap to the point where the caps wouldn't go on.I just took the dremil to it and recessed the washers into the center pieces, and all is well. Much more stable, and I can't really pop it. It pretty much feels like a new v cube 5 after about a month of breaking in or so, but with a little better corner cutting capabilities.


----------



## Neo63 (Aug 6, 2009)

Umm I know that this Chinese company which copies the V-Cube technology and sells them in China made several improvements, one of which being the adjustable V-Cube core for the V-5 and V-7.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 6, 2009)

I moved the video onto my new youtube channel so Faz's embed won't work anymore. I'll embed the copy into the first post, and good news:

I'm going to my house at home for just enough time to get the file on the computer at home. I'm going to copy it onto there from the camera, and then later tonight I'll remote control it from this computer and start the upload onto youtube. Expect a video by tommorow. =]


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay I am at home right now. I've got the new video and a bunch of images on hand could someone tell me a good place to upload a folder of images, or multiple images at one time and I'll get all those up and link to it.

Edit: uploading to imageshack and I'll update the first post with all the link once it is finished.


----------



## HanoN (Aug 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Okay I am at home right now. I've got the new video and a bunch of images on hand could someone tell me a good place to upload a folder of images, or multiple images at one time and I'll get all those up and link to it.
> 
> Edit: uploading to imageshack and I'll update the first post with all the link once it is finished.



you may try this for those images:
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 6, 2009)

Put it together now, I wanna see a test


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 6, 2009)

I got it I'll add the pictures to the first post (I have all of them now) and I have the new video uploading in my remote control window as we speak. Watch out for it on the youtube channel in my sig. If you see it done before I do feel free to grab it and embed it on here.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 6, 2009)

I would like to be the first to "purchase" one, so I will make an offer. 1 Dianshang, a cubeforyou core with storebought cubies, and of course a v-5 core to do the mod on.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice! That's cool.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I would like to be the first to "purchase" one, so I will make an offer. 1 Dianshang, a cubeforyou core with storebought cubies, and of course a v-5 core to do the mod on.



Wtf are you talking about now? OH oh oh oh you're making a trade offer. Okay. Hmmm.....

Honestly I don't know if I'm going to do this mod ever again. It is a major pain in the ass with the constant assembling and dissassembling of the core/ cube to dremil out stuff, trim pins, adjust tension.....ugh. Maybe it was because it was my first run but I did no less than 5 hours of work getting this core perfect for solving. I guess I know what I'm doing now and it should be easier with better tools.....(especially using a better tool to cut the core with than a dremil), and I know the spring lengths etc. But to give you an idea I'll write out a breif walk through of the mod for you. 

First step is severing the center pieces, from the original core. I did this with nothing more than a dremil, and once you sever the core, the rivet is still inside the center pieces, through the plastic. I now see I could just cut off the head of the screw, and then cut off the core piece, which should save some major time.

Next step is cleaning up the internal extensions so that the center piece can once again slide freely over it, and the screws can go through it. (They're not completely hollow at first and are often damaged by the dremil) This step might not even be necessary, actually it most likely isn't, because the pieces of the puzzle itself should keep the center piece from tilting in place. Of course without a doubt the core is more stable with this piece in....

Next we need to recess washers into the center cap (my screw heads were small enough that they fit into the core) Perhaps I could just get the same screw with a wider head. (I'm noticing a lot of things that could make this easier for a second run now =])

Next we have to trim the pins and assemble

Finally we assemble with the puzzle, tension, and most likely trim so more to get rid of any squeaking springs, or poorly moving parts of the core. 

So after typing out all that....I think the second run on this should be much easier, and I think I may go ahead and do this on the now unneeded white v5 i have on the way already. If I do this, I'll surely put it into an auction, as a brand new cube with an adjustable core. If anyone is interested let me know, because encouragement is a good motivator to take on another one of these =].


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Put it together now, I wanna see a test



Video up now.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 7, 2009)

I got bored and attempted to try this. I'm stuck at getting the core/rivet to come out. I can't quite cut off the rivet head and I can't seem to think of something else to do.

o and btw... don't bother trying to spring-mod a 6x6.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I got bored and attempted to try this. I'm stuck at getting the core/rivet to come out. I can't quite cut off the rivet head and I can't seem to think of something else to do.
> 
> o and btw... don't bother trying to spring-mod a 6x6.



Do this:

Cut off the inner core from the the center caps, just right at the spot where the core goes into the center pieces. From there you can take a flat head and pry the rivet out of the remaining plastic. You can look at the pictures i posted to see what I'm talking about. 

Also, noted.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 7, 2009)

I have to try this with my dead v5 core as soon as I get some free time after nationals.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 7, 2009)

just pull it out by force


----------



## Hakan (Aug 7, 2009)

I managed to get all the rivets out of the core in half an hour. 
I did not destroy the core at all, it is still good. 
In fact, it still works if you use c4y springs and screws. 
(But don't do that, it doesn't turn very well)

This was when I was finished taking them all out




This is how I took them out:



Be careful though, do not damage the plastic around the rivet.

I'm not done with the mod yet, I still have to cut all the center pieces to make it fit into the c4y core.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

Ew how come you saved the core? That must have been a pain in the ass. Anyway what do you mean by cutting the center pieces to make them fit into the c4y core?


----------



## Hakan (Aug 7, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Ew how come you saved the core? That must have been a pain in the ass. Anyway what do you mean by cutting the center pieces to make them fit into the c4y core?



Actually, no. It was quite easy and I could do it in 10 minutes if I did it again.
Dan Cohen first suggested I should hold a flat head screwdriver against the rivet, hold the core upside down on the table, and leverage it so that when you push the core down, the rivet would come out. 
An illustration of what it looked like:



Though, this didn't quite work out well. The rivet kept slipping out of its grip and it was annoying to do. It did work to some point, but I gave up and came up with the idea of just using a wire cutter and just pulling it out.
(You can see how I did that in my previous post)

What I meant by 'cutting the center pieces to make them fit into the c4y core', is this:



I only have c4y screws and springs available, and the screw just won't reach the core if you don't cut the cylinder down. I don't know what screws you use, but they must be a lot longer than the c4y screws.

To explain why this is necessary, I'll show you the core:



The v-5 core has an extension to it, it fits perfectly into the cylinder of the center piece, as shown here:




The c4y core however, does not have this extension. Therefore, it is necessary to cut a piece of the cylinder off so that the screw can reach the core.

A comparison between the v-5 core, and the c4y core:




Though, I'm leaving for my vaction tomorrow in the evening and can't really find the time to finish cutting the centers. I hope I can do it tomorrow in the afternoon.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes I perfectly understand what you are saying. Yes I just went and bought longer screws. If you click the full album of pictures in my first post you can see the screws I'm using next to old type a screws...I'll grab the direct link to the pic....

http://img526.imageshack.us/i/img0452g.jpg/


----------



## Hakan (Aug 7, 2009)

I see! Very interesting and enlightening 
Could you possibly inform me about their length, diameter, their possible names and/or brand that they have? I'd like to know exactly what to buy at the hardware store, as I only have one shot at doing so (or wait another 3 weeks to continue the mod ;_; ).


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought you cut off the extra part off the v-5 core and put them on the c4y core?


----------



## Hakan (Aug 7, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> I thought you cut off the extra part off the v-5 core and put them on the c4y core?



No. The actual area where the screw sits tight is in the extension itself, if you cut that off, the c4y will have no use or have any grip on it.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 7, 2009)

aaaaaaah ok. I don't have any v-cubes yet :'( so I didn't know that. lol then what were those little white things on the end of his core?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 8, 2009)

Hakan said:


> I see! Very interesting and enlightening
> Could you possibly inform me about their length, diameter, their possible names and/or brand that they have? I'd like to know exactly what to buy at the hardware store, as I only have one shot at doing so (or wait another 3 weeks to continue the mod ;_; ).



Well all i did was bring the screws that I had into the store, and talk to someone. I said can you find me a screw similar to this, but slightly longer. The lady told me that she couldn't exactly match it, but that didn't matter, c4y cores are unthreaded, and will accept any kind of close threading. 

She pulled them out of a drawer labeled "mini machine screws/washers". They are of no brand, I got them from Rocky's Ace Hardware (they're a chain). Just sift through screws and look for something really close. I'm not aware of the diameter and such, but I can say they're about 1/4 of an inch - 1/2 inch longer than the v cube rivets. Hope I helped somewhat.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 8, 2009)

hakan... i told you to use type A springs... not c4y ones. On my cube I used them and it worked perfectly. I actually glued the core extensions into the center piece to add stability. The resulting cube is odd, as its pretty springy and fast, but I think its too fast for me.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> The resulting cube is odd, as its pretty springy and fast, but I think its too fast for me.



I want it.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> hakan... i told you to use type A springs... not c4y ones. On my cube I used them and it worked perfectly. I actually glued the core extensions into the center piece to add stability. The resulting cube is odd, as its pretty springy and fast, but I think *its too fast for me*.



Than it's too fast for anyone, except perhaps Erik.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

I still want it.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I still want it.



LOL! I heard in an old thread that Dan doesn't like loose cubes, so it may be good for someone else.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

I want it even more! Anyone who has met me can speak to my dangerously loose cube preferences.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I want it even more! Anyone who has met me can speak to my dangerously loose cube preferences.



Paul can speak of mine as well. I've since aquired a cube that NEVER pops, though, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 8, 2009)

I can't help but wonder how Verdes might react to this. Will he start selling V-Cubes with adjustable screws?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 8, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> I can't help but wonder how Verdes might react to this. Will he start selling V-Cubes with adjustable screws?



We would all love that.


----------



## HanoN (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to try this in these few days


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help but wonder how Verdes might react to this. Will he start selling V-Cubes with adjustable screws?
> ...



Well guys, once you get screws in there, and start playing around, you start to realize why he used rivets. 

It seems (to me), that there is a very small window for what kind of tension the puzzle will function well in. It's not like a diy where it can handle a wide variety of tensions. The window you need to stay in as far as tension goes is not too large.


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > DcF1337 said:
> ...



but after you set that "perfect tension", does it stay like that? or does it gradually start getting looser and looser as you play with it more? because with the rivets....once they got loose there was really nothing you could do and your cube was pretty much stuffed.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...


Yeah that's pretty much the purpose of the screws for me. There is no chance my puzzle is going to die, because I've got so many replacement parts at hand, and I can easily change them out if I need to. It's a luxury. 

Also, for anyone trying this mod I highly recommend old type a springs. They work perfectly. Really, this cube is now amazing feeling, just like it was new! =].


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



ahh ok thatts good =) yes, i will try type a screws, thanks for the advice, i hope it goes well!


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

Full tutorial is now up

Full tutorial can now be found here:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=220134#post220134


----------



## piemaster (Aug 9, 2009)

yay! I'm going to try the mod out first thign in the morning!


----------



## HanoN (Aug 10, 2009)

OK, I did the mod. Thanks.

But I just keep the v-core and replace it with screws and type A springs.

Many thanks to SmaZ that help me to take off those rivets.

My v5 reborn..


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 10, 2009)

HanoN said:


> OK, I did the mod. Thanks.
> 
> But I just keep the v-core and replace it with screws and type A springs.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it worked for you =].


----------

